# Denon 4310CI Audessey sub level setting



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello,

Playing around with REW and Audyssey, really cool stuff! Looking to double check my levels that I setup with REW.

My Denon manual says I can manually set sub level in Audyssey setup. However, when I get to #2 in the Audessey setup the option of setting sub level is not available as the manual states on page 33. I was warned that the Denon manual was terrible...

Any tips how to "activative" this feature? Read some where that the 4310CI set the sub level automatically but I would like to check the calibrated level.

FYI, I have 2 Hsu VTF-15H subs and using Yamaha P3500S Pro-amps to drive the JTR Triple 8"s L/C/R channels. The Denon has 1.2v output which should drive the Yamahas (which have +4dBu sensitivity) to 95% of their capacity when volts output is converted to +dBu sensitivity. I believe 1.22v is needed to fully drive the Yamahas to 100% with +4dBu.

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Make sure the left and right speakers are set to small. In my Marantz if they are not set to small you cannot make that adjustment...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do not own a Denon however is that level adjustment for the sub not under the speaker setup menu, under "speaker level"? I dont think it is under the Audessey setting menu.


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

L/C/R and surrounds are set to small. Sub is set to LFE+Main with 120Hz xover for effects.

The Sub level calibration is shown to be under step 2 of the Audyssey setup procedure in the Denon 4310CI manual, page 33. Something is blocking it as it's not even listed as an option. The manual has a picture sequence showing how the Audyssey setup looks on the screen, what to select, etc. but when I run Audyssey the sub level feature is not present.

Thanks,
J


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

All of those settings won't matter when you start to run Audyssey because it will set them as it sees necessary. You may desire to change them after setup has run.

You won't necessarily see the Subwoofer level adjustment if the levels are set properly. The first button should be Measure. Once you click Measure it will determine if the sub level is too high or too low, or in the case of running two subs it will determine if they are level matched. If NOT, then it will give you the option to set the level.

After you let Audyssey run, then there is really only two places you will change the sub level going forward. One is in the Menu/Manual Setup/Speaker Setup/Channel Level/Test Tones. There you can adjust the levels of any of your speakers. The other option to change levels is by pressing the Channel Level button on the remote, which is not part of the regular menu and takes you straight to the level settings without test tones.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I should add that during the Audyssey setup there is a Channel Select button to choose which speakers will be measured. Make sure you have the number of subwoofers set correctly in that menu.


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Just figured it out before read your post Sonnie.

Audyssey will only offer the "set level" option if the Sub level is out of spec. Spec. being +/- a few dB around 75dB. Since I checked levels with REW all things within spec.

Thanks for the replies. Off to do some tuning.

J


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just realized you have two subs as well.

One thing I did after running Audyssey was measure the response with varying levels between the subs. I can increase the level by .5db on one sub, remeasure with REW and see a different response. My ultimate goal was to try to keep the levels between my two subs within +/- 3db, but still get the best response by changing those levels between the two. If I have one sub -3db lower than the other then increase it in 1db increments to +3db over the other, the response would vary greatly. Then reverse the subs on the levels and yet get another set of completely different measurements, which really was nothing unexpected considering the obvious different interactions with the room and the other sub based on locations and levels.


----------

